# Hopper question



## Worn (May 11, 2012)

I'm changing to a 2 hopper, 2 Joey system this weekend. My question is do the joeys work on non hi-def tv's and can I add another Dish receiver to the satellite?
Dish tells me that all my tv's have to be HDTV's and that I can't add a different receiver right now through them. Can I add one I own to this system?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Worn said:


> I'm changing to a 2 hopper, 2 Joey system this weekend. My question is do the joeys work on non hi-def tv's and can I add another Dish receiver to the satellite?
> Dish tells me that all my tv's have to be HDTV's and that I can't add a different receiver right now through them. Can I add one I own to this system?


nope u cannot add another receiver to your account.
and even if u could it would have to be another hopper.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Joeys have composite out on them as well. They'll work on SDTVs. You can't add a non-Hopper to the system right now. Well...you could, but that's something above and beyond and very, very limited, special cases. I don't think we've seen reports of more than 1 person getting it.


----------



## Worn (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I could add a third Joey before the install, especially if they work on SD receivers. Better to get it now for free than pay in the future.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would order/install h2k/j and waiting a week or so, will ask to activate (not ordering, just activation) your owned. Be sure you have separate coax going to its location.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

P Smith said:


> I would order/install h2k/j and waiting a week or so, will ask to activate (not ordering, just activation) your owned. Be sure you have separate coax going to its location.


An account with a Hopper whole home DVR set up, can not have mixed equipment (ViP/DP/Legacy) active on the same account.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are a few special circumstances ... like your mother-in-law become living with you  ...


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

P Smith said:


> There are a few special circumstances ... like your mother-in-law become living with you  ...


If this was the case you would need to add an additional Joey, or Hopper if you already had a Hopper and three Joeys. Mixed equipment *can not* be activated on an account with a Hopper Joey set up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, then she could have own account and use our infrastructure.


----------



## Bill Van (Feb 12, 2008)

Could someone tell me if the new Dish Hopper whole home system uses the RVU standard? I ask because I see Echostar is a contributing member to the RVU Alliance.

http://www.rvualliance.org/alliancemembers


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

And - I doubt that RVU would give you all the features that you get with a Joey and you would still have a mirroring fee - not much benefit for supporting the feature. You might browse the DirecTV forum to see discussion of some of the problems.


----------



## Bill Van (Feb 12, 2008)

patmurphey said:


> And - I doubt that RVU would give you all the features that you get with a Joey and you would still have a mirroring fee - not much benefit for supporting the feature. You might browse the DirecTV forum to see discussion of some of the problems.


With the RVU software I am able to seamlessly connect two older set top boxes for more tuners and storage. I can record 9 shows at the same time and get an extra terabyte of storage accessible in all three rooms. Not sure why Dish didn't do the same as it would save money and add functionality. Anyone know why previous set top boxes are not compatible with the Hopper? Are they working on this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They have no resources and no intention to go back and make these compatible with h2k.
It's going to be Total h2k/j setups from today.


----------

